# Hunde- oder Rollegel



## gabi (16. Mai 2006)

Hi,

zur Zeit ist mir das Foto-Glück hold. Beim Ausbuddeln der Pflanzen für Annett ist mir ein Hundeegel untergekommen. Denn hab ich jetzt vorrübergehend ins Haus in mein Beobachtungsglas gesetzt. Und da hat er sich dann erstmal so gut versteckt dass ich ihn nicht mehr gefunden hab. Heute morgen dann hing er knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche und es ist mir gelungen ihn einzufangen und in der Petrischale zu fotografieren.

PS: an alle Hundebesitzer. Dieser __ Egel ist für Hunde und Menschen ungefährlich. Er heißt so weil er sich wie ein Hund gerne zusammenrollt.


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Hi Gabi,

na, da hast du ja ein tolles "Beobachtungsglas", wo die sich noch so gut verstecken können.   

Mal im ernst: Du machst wirklich faszinierende Entdeckungen. 
Ich glaube wenn mein Garten mal fertiggestellt ist, dann könnte ich mir dieses Hobby auch noch gut aneignen ... 
Aber bis es soweit ist, ... das kann noch dauern.


----------



## Roland (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Hallo Gabi,

Auch ich kann mit einem Rollegel dienen, er war bis in meinem Filter gelandet und hat eine Grösse von 5 cm, eingeschleppt mit Ufersegge von einem Kumpel.


----------



## Lotusine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Guten Tag, 
mein erster Beitrag in diesem interessanten Forum. Auch bei mir tummelt sich so allerhand Unbekanntes. Vielleicht kennt jemand diesen munteren Gesellen? sieht nochmal etwas anders aus als die Bilder, die ich bei euch fand...
Danke an Gabi und alle Anderen für die interessanten Infos
Lotusine


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Hallo Lotusine,

das ist eine Waffenfliegenlarve 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14


----------



## Lotusine (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Vielen Dank, liebe Christine für die Bestimmung!
Hab mich sehr gefreut!
Liebe Grüße
Johanna


----------



## siebi (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Vorgestern hab ich ebenfalls einen __ Egel aus unserem Gartenteich gefischt und fand den einfach nur eklig :shock. Ich glaub das ist ein richtiger __ Blutegel, er war ganz schwarz - mich schüttelts jetzt noch.

Gestern hab ich immer wieder geschaut und keinen mehr gefunden.

Nachdem wir einen Schwimmbereich in unserem Teich haben nun meine Frage: wie werd ich die Tiere (so noch andere Exemplare drin sin) wieder los?

Oder gehört das zu einem Naturteich einfach dazu und wir müssen uns dran gewöhnen?

lg siebi


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Hallo Siebi,



siebi schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist ein richtiger __ Blutegel, er war ganz schwarz - mich schüttelts jetzt noch.



Eher unwahrscheinlich. Die gibt es in bei uns kaum noch in freier Wildbahn. Wird wohl ein anderer __ Egel gewesen sein.




siebi schrieb:


> Oder gehört das zu einem Naturteich einfach dazu und wir müssen uns dran gewöhnen?



Genau so isses!


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...Eher unwahrscheinlich. Die gibt es in bei uns kaum noch in freier Wildbahn. Wird wohl ein anderer __ Egel gewesen sein.


 
wirklich so unwahrscheinlich?
Ich habe bei mir sehr viele Egel im Teich. Meinen Kinder habe ich gesagt, dass es Hunde-, Roll- oder sonst welche Egel sind (die es nur in gutem Wasser gibt ), jedenfalls keine __ Blutegel.

Gestern hat sich solch ein Tierchen (etwa 40 mm lang und 3 mm dick) bei einem Badebesucher am Fuß festgesaugt (und ging auch schwer wieder ab) 

Wie sag ichs meinen Kindern 

Wenn es Blutegel sind (dann sind es ja __ Parasiten), wovon ernähren die sich? Habe ja keine Fische im Teich und Badegäste nur zeitweise .
Können die anderen Egel auch Menschen "anfallen"?


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Hallo Thias,

wenn Du wirklich __ Blutegel hättest, dann wäre Dein Teich ein wahres Naturschutzbiotop. 

S. auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

Zu dem, der am Fuß hing: Auch ein __ Egel kann mal irren, oder? Wenn ich das richtig kapiert habe, reagieren die auf Wärme (Warmblüter). Vielleicht war er so verzweifelt, weil kein Pferd bei Euch im Teich vorbeikam...


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht war er so verzweifelt, weil kein Pferd bei Euch im Teich vorbeikam...


 
... es war eine hochschwangere Frau :shock



> Auch ein __ Egel kann mal irren, oder?


 lol
Ich nehme auch an, dass es Hundegel sind, aber das der sich so festgehalten hat .

Vor vielen Jahren bin ich mal durchs Donaudelta gewatet, da hatte ich mal einen richtigen __ Blutegel am Fuß... die sind deutlich größer und die Wunde wollte nicht aufhören zu bluten...


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*



> Vor vielen Jahren bin ich mal durchs Donaudelta gewatet, da hatte ich mal einen richtigen __ Blutegel am Fuß... die sind deutlich größer und die Wunde wollte nicht aufhören zu bluten...



Super, kostenlos eine teure Therapie bekommen 

http://www.qualimedic.de/blutegel_therapie.html

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Hi,

für alle die glauben einen __ Blutegel im Teich zu haben. Diese __ Egel sind mehrfarbig und 10-20cm lang, hinten ein dicker Saugnapf, und am Kopf eine große Maulöffnung mit hufeisenförmiger "Lippe"  Dunkle Oberseite, heller Bauch mit dunklen Flecken. Desweitern haben sie 4 Längsstreifen. Zwei rötlichbraune am Rücken und zwei in Bauchfarbe an den Seiten

Der Name davon ist übrigens Hirudo medicinalis

MfG Frank


----------



## Lotusine (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Hallo zusammen,
zu diesem Thema habe ich soeben unsere neuesten Teichbewohner - 
viele an der Zahl und vermutlich der Hunde- oder Rollegel ¿ (Ironie) herausgefischt und ganz gut erwischt, deshalb das Foto hier für alle Interessierten...
Liebe Grüße
Lotusine


----------



## siebi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Inzwischen war ich einige Male im Teich und was soll ich sagen.... kein einziger __ Egel hat mich gefressen  

Spaß beiseite. Ich hab mich inzwischen schlau gemacht - Wikipedia usw. -  und bin draufgekommen, dass dieser schwarze Egel in unserem Teich ein ganz harmloser war. Und, auch nach intenisvem Suchen konnte ich keinen weiteren mehr entdecken.

Trotzdem sind mir __ Libellen, __ Frösche und __ Rückenschwimmer lieber 

lg siebi


----------



## Darven (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

hallo, 
heute habe ich mindestens 3 von diesen Hundsegeln, wenn es denn welche sind. 
Nachdem ich hier gelesen habe, dass sie nicht gefährlich sind für eine Lurchen und __ Kröten - hoffe ich, dass sie einfach von selber bald sterben (ich bin ja soo grausam ), aber sie sind einfach zu ekelig.


----------



## Roland (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hunde- oder Rollegel*

Hi,

hier ein link bez. Der Wassergüte und der darin vorkommenden Tiere:
http://www.naju-wiki.de/index.php/Biologische_Gewässergüte_bestimmen


----------

